# Best way to sharpen your knives



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

What do you guys use to sharpen your knives? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

At home I use a Chef's Choice Electric Pro. At the Cottage I would be using a ceramic rod or a whetstone,


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Chef's choice 120 for the kitchen stuff and a Lansky set for pocket/hunting knives.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

X 2 on the lansky set up.I sharpen all knives with the Lansky then keep edge with whet stone or crok stiks


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I sharpen mine with DMT diamond stones but after I use them all I do is strop them on a homemade leather strop charged with chromium oxide. Rarely do they hit the stones.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Do yourself a favor, pick up a Chef's Choice. I have been using one for years. You can literary put a razor edge on a knife in less that 30 seconds, I would do commercials for them. We were discussing thins that you got your money's worth out of the other day and this would definitely be on my list.
Many a walleye would agree.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, I'm envious of you guys...I don't know what it is but I cannot sharpen a knife to save my life...my 72 y/o Mother sharpens my knives with my Grandfathers stones...I never have been able to pick up that skill...yet! LOL
I'm going to look at a Chef's Choice!!!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Worksharp knife and tool sharpener. Quickest easiest sharp I have ever used. I really struggled to hand sharpen blades and this thing makes even me an expert, just can't screw up.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Youtube can be a great resource. You just have to weed through the nuts.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Luda024 said:


> What do you guys use to sharpen your knives?


I sharpen all my knives at a 22 1/2-degree angle on a wet-stone. To get to the proper degree just remember that it's half the angle of 45-degrees.

Good luck man.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a soft arkansas stone


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Gottagofishn said:


> Do yourself a favor, pick up a Chef's Choice. I have been using one for years. You can literary put a razor edge on a knife in less that 30 seconds, I would do commercials for them. We were discussing thins that you got your money's worth out of the other day and this would definitely be on my list.
> Many a walleye would agree.



Which Chef's Choice model do you use?? Could you please post a link or more info? Thanks


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Paper Wheels available at Woodcraft or at http://sharpeningmadeeasy.com/paper.htm
Very little learning curve & puts an edge on a blade that is scary sharp. The knife dept at BPS in Cincinnati uses this setup  or at least they did a while back.


----------

